# another pulling forum



## David Collier (Feb 6, 2006)

Im looking for websites ,parts ,rules and anything else about pulling . The website www.nrctpa.com doesnt give me enough info any help would be nice . My local hobby shop said they have about one a month when they are racing . Im new to the r/c world and would like to get envolved with the pulling . I have a t-maxx if that helps


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave,try Matt Wilkins. He is the president of the NR/CTPA. His e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## David Collier (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Dave, email me at [email protected] . I can help you some. First where are you from? That way I can help you fine a club close to you.
Johnny


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi , we got some people that are kind of interested in truck pullin also is there anything going on in the upstate NY area (and i'm not talkin Albany area about two hours north from there)


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Butters16, You need to get a hold of Dave Engle of R/C Pulluers od CNY. He is in the Baldwinsville, Ny. His email is [email protected]. Yes it is the same Dave Engle that makes the Engel trany and other Bruser parts. I hope this can help you. He may be able to send to you someone up your or that way to help you more. If need be to start a cloub, He we help too.
Johnny


----------



## David Collier (Feb 6, 2006)

is that the same guy that use to run the mission impossible tractor ?


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

No! It is not.


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

Get a hold of Hooter Chassis, Glen and Helen Singleton in Utica, PA. I used to pull in the Smoker/ Prostock Farmtractor class. He has everything you could ever need.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

glen and helen are great people, i truck pulled with them back in the early 90's !!!


----------



## PHANTOM (Sep 1, 2006)

*pulling in IL*

Was wondering if there is any places in IL that hold rc pulls?


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Phantom, There is a place in IL. that pulls and race. It is call. Monsters & Sled Dragons Team. Lockport, IL. Call Brad Pitt at 518-588-0465, Or Thundertech. Darren will help you too.
Johnny


----------



## PHANTOM (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for your reply I am talking to the owner of Roberts RC Raceway in Ripley IL about having pulls and races and he said they would try to get something going on a dif night so if there is any one in Il that pulls and would have any thoughts to share e-mail Bear at [email protected].


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

if anyone is looking for a pulling truck(2wd hooter chassis) i have one I would like to part with , no pulling out here for it. can send pics.
Thanks


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Butters16, Is the chassis a 2 step, or 3 step gear box? What what would you like to have for it as a roller or no tires. Email me at [email protected]. Put 2wd puller.
Johnny


----------



## nascarcoffin9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Could you send me some pics of this chassis? I used to have one but sold it to go off road I would like to get back into pulling. Thanks Jake


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Jake, I do not have any photos of the chassis's. I can tell you this. The 2 step has the motor plant on the left side. The 3 step has it on the right side. I have both. But going to 3 step. More power, and better grear set up.
Johnny


----------



## Dynamite (Jan 24, 2007)

JSP51N RACING said:


> Dave, email me at [email protected] . I can help you some. First where are you from? That way I can help you fine a club close to you.
> Johnny


 Hello, I'm trying t get into the pulling field too. I have called Hooter Chassis to find out where can i get a Modified or Pro Stock tractor chassis, thats run off of gas. They told me to call Dave Engel. But every time i call thers no answer can anyone help


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm sorry guys i'm going to see if i can post some pics tonite of chassis


----------



## dirtovalrich (Mar 1, 2007)

:wave: I HAVE A 2WD PULLER ON EBAY ITEM #280089703130 PLEASE CHECK IT OUT,LATER RICH


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Iam also trying to get into pulling,Iam from north east ohio (norwalk) need any info you can get me!!! Rules,classess,good sled to buy Iam looking at a CHALENGER is that a good one? THANKS JOE


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Dave is every hard to get a hole of. Jake Haulman may help you too. His email is [email protected]. Yoy may like to go to www.rcmt.net .An go to the NR/CTPA board. You can get more help there too. TNT on ther would be able to help you too. STPA run nitro prostock tractors. 
If I fine more out I will let you know.
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks jsp51nracing any info wil help!!!


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

You are welcome. Ypu may like to check out www.nr/ctpa.org . That is the Natl' web site. They also have more people who sell pulling tractors, truck's and people who make and sell parts for them too. There is a set of you you can down load to. I am not shore it prostock tractor nitro on there. I do run them at the World's as exbation a few years 
You can email me at [email protected] too. just put r/c pulling.
Johnny


----------



## nascarcoffin9 (Dec 27, 2006)

Where can I buy one of the extended truck bodies? I am trying to get back into pulling and have no idea where to buy bodies. Here is one I had about 6 years ago.


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Iam looking at the 4x4s and the 2x trucks!! Cant seem to find any info about them, hitch height, how people build these trucks. Iam starting out with a nitro HPI SAVAGE.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Watch ebay. There is some on there. I look under pulling truck, and pulling tractor. Now you need to look in the Radio control area of it. there is weight and parts on there too some time.
Has for nitro savage. I do not any one pulling one.
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I finaly bought a 2x pulling truck but it does not have the steering system in the front! It looks like clod back tires and it has a monster looking gear box with a "BUDS RACING ENGINE" anyone heard of that engine?(electric) If I can figure out how to post pics, I will later


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

You may have a bad srevo. Is the rod from the servo to the one end strait? Or close to it. I f not you may need to make a small extanation for it. Now the motor I have not heard of them. I t sounlds like a small local guy where you got the pullers from. 
I hope this will help you some. Like to know more, just ask.
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

There was no steering in the truck at all!!! I got that fixed i mounted a servo and made my own system, it works very well. I also tore the rear end apart and the alum gear (pinion) gears set screw is to long and its tearing up one of the gears in the tranny!! I will post pics if I can figure out how.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

OK! You have a good start. Just fix you gears and go from there. you may fine a few other things you need to fix. Just fix one test and go from there. You will get.
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

right now I do not know who made the gear box or (tranny) the gears look wore but I dont have any idea were to begin to look for them since I have no idea who makes the tranny??


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

what pitch is the gears? you may be able to get aftermarket and make them work.
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

pitch? straight. 52teeth out side 10 teeth gear off the side all in one. I think it might be a hooter chassis? still tring to post pics!! not to smart with that stuff!!


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Pitch 32, 48 64 degre. are the gears melt, placit. (sorry about my spelling)
Johnny


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried to post pics but they were to big for the web sight?? I dont know I tried!!


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I got it going!!! I bought a VXL brushless kit and put in and took it work last night and played tug of war with a new E-MAXX and beat it!!!! 4x4,twin engine,twin 7 cell packs against my 2 wheel drive 7 cell and I beat it!!!!! I think it should be fine!!!!!


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i have a pull sled and 2 pull truck's....


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

What kind of sled? F/s? What kind of trucks? 4x2 or 4x4? Gas or Electric? can you e-mail pics to me? I have a few friends interested in buying trucks.


----------



## Trever007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys i am about 1 hr north of NYC. In the poughkeepsie area and was interested in getting into TRACTOR pulling. Electric ONLY! Was wondering who i should talk to about a club and who i should talk to about rules? Thanks, Trever


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Trever007, Heere is 2 clubs in in NY for you. The first one I am giving you is the Pres. of NR/CTPA and of Boarderline Pullers. Joe Kilian, Hamburg, NY., email address is [email protected] . The other is Dave Engle, Baldwinsville, NY. Dave's number is 315-676-5692. Dave is hard to get a holed of. I would email Joe. He can help you more and someone close to you that can help you more.
Johnny


----------



## TNT_Pulling (Apr 16, 2008)

*3rd Annual STPA Spring Invitational*

The STPA 3rd Annual Spring Invitational will be held Saturday April 19, 2008 at Summit R/C Raceway in Fort Wayne, IN. 

The address is 1421 Goshen Ave., Fort Wayne, IN 46805-2011

At the event will be a Dirt Pulling Track & Monster Truck Race course. 

For more information on the classes that will be ran & hotel information you can contact me at 419-782-8020 or [email protected] 

Pre-Resister Entry fee $10.00/class by Friday, April 18
Day-of Entry fee $15.00/class 

Thanks


----------



## 8HerT (Nov 26, 2007)

*indoor drit track*

i have an indoor drit track that you can pull in all winter long if you want :wave:


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

STPA has a some indoor trachs and on dirt track on wheels.
Johnny


----------



## 8HerT (Nov 26, 2007)

this could be a pulling track set up for you guys next year forthe winter you could pull every week once or twice a month or when ever it would be just a pulling track


----------



## TNT_Pulling (Apr 16, 2008)

8HerT said:


> this could be a pulling track set up for you guys next year forthe winter you could pull every week once or twice a month or when ever it would be just a pulling track


STPA is a pulling club that is based in Central to Southern Ohio. Most of the people that came to the STPA Spring Invitational drove 2-3 hours. It is a possiblity and we talked a little about it this weekend. We like having the STPA Spring Invitational at Summit Raceway, and would like to keep it there if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## TNT_Pulling (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Ford Puller bodies that I have . . . the ones i have are clear. 

Thanks


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

How much for one shipped to Ohio? Who makes them? If they are reasonably priced I will take one. Do you have any Chevy, the one I got looks like a S-10.


----------



## TNT_Pulling (Apr 16, 2008)

RC Junkie, 

Where are you located in Ohio? I am located in NW Ohio. 

The bodies I have are Parma Ford Puller bodies. They do make a chevy, but I don't think Ihave any . . . but I can look and see. 

What do you think is reasonably priced? I am geting $30 plus shipping for them. 

E-mail me at [email protected] with your shipping address if you want one. 

Thanks


----------



## RCJUNKIE1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sent you E-mail TNT!!


----------

